# Need help with DIY Space Marine chapter decals



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all, I'm looking for a bit of help with designing a chapter icon and name for my space marines.
I was thinking something like 'THE BROTHERHOOD OF ANARCHY' or 'HOUNDS OF ANARCHY' or 'DISCIPLES OF ANARCHY',

The color scheme is black and Gray with brown wolf/bear skins.









I was going to use just the simple anarchy sigh as I'm at a loss of what I could do that would still look good at less than 5MM.










I'm trying to make them a bit like the soul drinkers in the sense that they no long follow the corrupt imperium of man but have not fallen to chaos either.

They are a 'chapter' made up of the strays or many chapters that have turned their backs on the corruption they saw within their own chapters.

That's as far as I've got so far

Any idea's or feedback would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Jim.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

For some reason with your back story, I can only think of names like "The Bastard Sons" or references to Ronin - the masterless samurai. Beasts of Disorder? The Rebel Hounds? Hmm I don't know. I like the look of them though.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there something called The Sons of Anarchy?

They are cool, but dull! Maybe if you highlight more and/or add something with contrast?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Arkeoptrix said:


> Beasts of Disorder? The Rebel Hounds?


I like them names but disorder means chaos and to me anarchy don't,
but The Rebel Hounds is a real good one



Master WootWoot said:


> Is there something called The Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> They are cool, but dull! Maybe if you highlight more and/or add something with contrast?


The Sons of Anarchy it a TV show about a Biker Club.

They do look dull at the minute as there not finished yet there's still a fair bit to add.
The picture is just to show the main colour scheme that's why I posted the thread now as I'm unsure on the finale look.
But there will be more highlights and some white and maybe some red thrown in.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anarchy as a name isn't all that fitting to a non chaos army to be honest. If you were saying they were a renegade chapter and thusly using the chaos marines codex, then, yes, anarchy would be fine in the name. 

If you are using the vanilla codex and this chapter is still fighting for humanity, albeit not for the emperor's beliefs, then I would go with a name like:

Brotherhood of Truth
Sons of the New Order
Bearers of the New Light

Or a combination or smash up of those or something like that. Well, thats my opinion.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Anarchy as a name isn't all that fitting to a non chaos army to be honest. If you were saying they were a renegade chapter and thusly using the chaos marines codex, then, yes, anarchy would be fine in the name.



Taken from wikipedia;

Anarchy may refer to any of the following:

"No rulership or enforced authority."

"A social state in which there is no governing person or group of people, but each individual has absolute liberty (without the implication of disorder)."

"Absence of government; a state of lawlessness due to the absence or inefficiency of the supreme power; political disorder."

"Absence or non-recognition of authority and order in any given sphere."

"Acting without waiting for instructions or official permission... The root of anarchism is the single impulse to do it yourself: everything else follows from this."

________________________________________________________

So taking these meanings into account surely they could still fight for humanity?.

If I wasn't going to use anarchy as part of the name, has anyone got ideas for the chapter icon.




Unforgiven302 said:


> If you are using the vanilla codex and this chapter is still fighting for humanity, albeit not for the emperor's beliefs, then I would go with a name like:
> 
> Brotherhood of Truth
> Sons of the New Order
> ...


Sons of the New Order, now there's a name.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Anarchy just means the regection of Governmental Institutions. I think the use of the word Anarchy is alright, though extreme.

The Symbol seems like you can get the same effect maybe even better by freehand. It doesnt have to be perfect, hell, it shouldnt be.

Also, what is the Helmet that your Sergeant uses?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Brother Azeek said:


> The Symbol seems like you can get the same effect maybe even better by freehand. It doesnt have to be perfect, hell, it shouldnt be.


True, I was just thinking it would save a lot of time




Brother Azeek said:


> Also, what is the Helmet that your Sergeant uses?


Its out of the space wolves box set.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

jimmy gunn said:


> So taking these meanings into account surely they could still fight for humanity?.


I just think the word "anarchy" is such a drastic and overused word in todays language. The meaning is good and fine, I just think its usage is worn out. That and the chapter is going to have some form of order isn't it? I mean, sergeants, captains etc. right? Hell, even chaos has order in the codex! 



jimmy gunn said:


> Sons of the New Order, now there's a name.


I kind of liked that one too. Not overtly evil or chaotic, but yet has a hint of "screw loose" if you know what I mean.

Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll leave the name up to you but I may be able to help with small decals. 
Like these *Anarchy decals small* ?

If that is what you are looking for they are water transfers that you can order. They are for nails but work just the same as warhammer transfers. The adult size fits perfectly on Terminator shoulder pads if you can order the child size they fit perfectly on regular marine shoulder pads. Some places will also custom make things so if you don't see one you like email them and ask them. I just did a search on the US site I'm sure you could find something similar on the UK site. Good luck.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> I'll leave the name up to you but I may be able to help with small decals.
> Like these *Anarchy decals small* ?


Thanks for the link Morfangdakka but I'm a bit of a prat I should have said I'm able to print my own.
I've been messing about with the skull image and got this.








Its not much different but I like it.
I also found this.









one of the main reasons I want to have anarchy in the name is it makes it easier to design large freehand images for the vehicles.
oh and the fact I mostly listen to punk.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> oh and the fact I mostly listen to punk.


Good man 

Could you get a pic like the exploited skull, and maybe alter that a little? Bionic Eye added or summat?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> Good man
> 
> Could you get a pic like the exploited skull, and maybe alter that a little? Bionic Eye added or summat?


I would but I already use something similar to that for my ork clan.
Kinda like an ork version of the exploited skull.

I've gone with a standard freehand anarchy sigh I couldn't get the skull to scale down without losing its detail it, looked too pixelated.

I'll post some pics when I get battery's later today.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

o.k I've finished the Sergeant and happy with the look so I think this is what the whole army will be looking like.


















now for the name DISCIPLES OF ANARCHY OR (a mix of what Unforgiven302 said) BEARERS OF THE TRUTH.
Any of these or can you suggest something else?.

Regards,
Jim.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Heralds of Anarachy?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Bit of info I found


> The Wolf Brothers were the only known descendent Chapter of the Space Wolves Legion, created during the Second Founding.1 The Chapter was later disbanded due to genetic instability"


I was thinking maybe this Chapter was some how part of the wolf brother that splintered off to make their own chapter,
calling themselves 'The Stray Wolves' and using a wolves claw as a chapter symbol.









Any thoughts on that idea?

or malal?


EDIT: link to Log. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76218


----------

